# I did it by golly... my very very best



## Photo Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

I can delete all the others ... do you agree...


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 9, 2020)

Very nice! Just curious ... are you using spot metering only?


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice! Just curious ... are you using spot metering only?


For this set i think i was.. i changed all the settings yesterday.. so this seems to be the best with this lens..almost all of the photos i took were great in comparison to the other days..look i never knew he had red eyes..Lol


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 9, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Just curious ... are you using spot metering only?
> ...



He/she is very pretty, you did very well. I keep finding birds in harsh light with half the bird heavily shadowed and it's a real pain to deal with. I'm going to try exposing for the bright light to tone that part down and then bump up the shadows in PS and see if that helps. Wish me luck! (ps, keep doing what you're doing, it looks great!)


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...


I wish you the best... just go for the eyes...


----------



## Designer (Feb 9, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> I can delete all the others ... do you agree...


These are great, but don't delete your earlier photos.  Keep them around for reference, and to remind yourself from whence you came.


----------



## Designer (Feb 9, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Just curious ... are you using spot metering only?
> ...


This lens has good color transmission.  What lens is it?


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I can delete all the others ... do you agree...
> ...


your right..thank you very much.. i cannot believe some of the older photos that i thought were good...


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...


Tamron 18-400


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 9, 2020)

Very good shooting......


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 9, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



Funny how that works with a lot of things, I used to think Chef Boyardee Spaghetti & Meatballs were good.  I wouldn't delete them all either, maybe some but not your best. Who knows, maybe a month from now you'll be saying the same thing about these pics.


----------



## Winona (Feb 9, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


Thats what i am hoping... that i finally see improvement.. Lol i used to like chef boyardee too ,..especially the ravioli... now i make my own sauce...so this was a perfect example Lol  Thanks.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

Winona said:


> Excellent!


thank you !!


----------



## PJM (Feb 10, 2020)

Great set!  I really like #3.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 10, 2020)

thank you


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 10, 2020)

Very nice set with nice image quality.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2020)

No need to delete anything. Storage is cheap. Just keep progressing.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 10, 2020)

I have a friend shooting with the Tamron 18-400 and she shoots in auto mode all the time on Nikon D5600 I think but gets some really sharp shots.IMO this is probably Tamrons best mega Zoom lens yet.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 10, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> Very nice set with nice image quality.


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 10, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> I have a friend shooting with the Tamron 18-400 and she shoots in auto mode all the time on Nikon D5600 I think but gets some really sharp shots.IMO this is probably Tamrons best mega Zoom lens yet.


I like it but i think i am at the peak of the lens ability


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


As a boy, I liked their canned ravioli....today, I cannot stand even the smell of the stuff....tastes and abilities change and evolve.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 10, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...


I think the schools gave it out to all of us ... I remember the Sloppy Joes


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 10, 2020)

I have the Tamron 100-400mm its pretty good for the money but VC has to be off with high shutter speeds or blurred images at least from my copy. I never had that issue with the Tamron 150-600mm  version 1 if i forgot to flip the switch to the off position otherwise is a good bang for the buck and much lighter than 150-600mm. After after  a while on my hikes the 150-600 killed me tired me out lugging it around.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 10, 2020)

I think it does fairly well but since i have learned i would like to get some good NIKON lenses..I found out it is very hard to have one  lens do it all ..although it is great that i do not have to change the lens all the time... I just sold my Tamron 18-270... so looking to buy something soon..


----------



## NGH (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow! they are beautiful!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 11, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice set!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 11, 2020)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set!


thank you Snowy


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2020)

I think you need a long telephoto zoom lens for your Bird & Wildlife photos.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 11, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I think you need a long telephoto zoom lens for your Bird & Wildlife photos.


i do i do........... my birthdays coming soon... wishing and hoping... lalala..lol


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2020)

Tamron 150-600 G2  maybe.... A lot less money than a classic car.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 11, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Tamron 150-600 G2  maybe.... A lot less money than a classic car.


Yes i am very interested...thank you


----------



## CherylL (Feb 12, 2020)

Great set!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 12, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Great set!


thank you Cheryl.........


----------



## TWX (Feb 12, 2020)

After a good, hard look, I can say definitively, those are birds.



Looks good, especially good given that you're using what's acknowledged to be an super-zoom lens rather than a specialized telephoto lens.

How high up were you relative to your subjects?  Doesn't look like it's all that upward an angle.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 13, 2020)

TWX said:


> After a good, hard look, I can say definitively, those are birds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you... i am just about even height .. i have a deck that i found to be the best location for me ... i am a distance enough but not too far too


----------



## enezdez (Feb 17, 2020)

@Photo Lady Very Nice Set.......


----------

